# Sfigato



## la italianilla

Hola y buenas tardes a todos:
estoy buscando una traducción por el término italiano "sfigato" (femenino: sfigata) , muy utilizado en contextos informales y coloquial. Os doy unos ejemplos para que comprendáis como los italianos la utilizamos en los discursos directos/cuotidiano. Añado la definición del De Mauro también:



> sfi|gà|to
> agg., s.m.
> CO
> 1a agg., s.m., fam., che, chi è sfortunato, scalognato: oggi sei proprio s.!
> 1b agg., s.m.,* estens., fam., che, chi riscuote scarso successo a causa dell’aspetto insignificante e dei modi goffi e poco attraenti*: si è portato dietro quello s. del suo amico
> 2a agg., fam., di qcs., colpito dalla sfortuna, iellato: proprio una giornata sfigata!
> 2b agg., estens., fam., di qcs., privo di attrattive, non alla moda, insignificante: un locale s., un vestito s.



Como podéis notar, tiene dos significados principales. Claramente no pretendo que me encontréis una palabra que encerre dentro de sí a las dos acepciones contemporaneamente, sino un término coloquial por el significado en rojo solo.
O sea una palabra que indique una persona que no es muy atractiva, se mueve de manera torpe, desgarbada, y estas mismas caraterísticas, no es capaz de conquistar una mujer.
Espero haya sido clara.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## traduttrice

Yo usaría "_nabo_" pero puede que haya una opción mejor que la mía. Además, estoy segura de que se trata de un término rioplatense nomás.


----------



## Neuromante

Si fuera hablando de mujeres podría ser "Cardo" para hombres y mujeres "Callo"


Nabo no me suena.


----------



## krolaina

¿Un *pringado*? ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## la italianilla

Hola a todos. Gracias por responder.
Las siguentes explicaciones de RAE:

@ Carol, pringado en este sentido:



> pringado, da.
> 
> (Del part. de pringar).
> 
> 
> 1. m. y f. coloq. Persona que se deja engañar fácilmente



Bueno, porque no necesariamente el "sfigato" se deja engañar...puede ser una conseguencia pero no siempre...por lo menos por como lo entiendo yo 

@ Neuromante:



> 4. m. coloq. Mujer muy fea



no solamente pero bueno...una "sfigata"  - normalmente - puede ser fea.



> Persona arisca.


 en el sentido de _Áspero, intratable_?
Pues no siempre un "sfigato" es intratable. 

@ tradu: no sé que decir, no encuentro el término _nabo_...pues entonces no entiendo exactamente lo que significa! 
Corrigan me si me equovoco.
Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

No, para nada "Pringado" No tiene relación con el aspecto físico. Eso sería más bien para alguien que está pagando por algo que no ha hecho


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

la italianilla said:


> O sea una palabra que indique una persona que no es muy atractiva, se mueve de manera torpe, desgarbada, y estas mismas caraterísticas, no es capaz de conquistar una mujer.


 
Pues esas características las cumpliría un "*nerd*", que el diccionario traduce del inglés al español como idiota, pero en la vida real, si es un chico, es alguien que no es muy atractivo, que es torpe y desgarbado, y tiene poca suerte con las mujeres. Claro que mucho de esto es consecuencia de dedicarse casi exclusivamente a los estudios o a actividades científicas, y además implica por lo general un alto nivel de cociente intelectual.

Yendo al extremo, podría pensar en *bodrio*.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## la italianilla

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Pues esas características las cumpliría un "*nerd*", que el diccionario traduce del inglés al español como idiota, pero en la vida real, si es un chico, es alguien que no es muy atractivo, que es torpe y desgarbado, y tiene poca suerte con las mujeres. Claro que mucho de esto es consecuencia de dedicarse casi exclusivamente a los estudios o a actividades científicas, y además implica por lo general un alto nivel de cociente intelectual.
> 
> Yendo al extremo, podría pensar en *bodrio*.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> Erasmo.



Pues sí, generalmente hablando, se puede pensar que un nerd puede ser uno "sfigato". Describiste muy bien el personaje. Busqué en el Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:



> bodrio
> bazofia, comistrajo, guisote, potingue, mejunje
> Antónimos: manjar, exquisitez, delicia
> chapuza, churro, pegote
> Antónimos: maravilla
> 
> 
> 'bodrio' también aparece en estas entradas:
> comistrajo - guisote - mierda - pegote



Y también encontré:



> apaño
> Sinonimos español
> 
> ñapa, bodrio, chapuza, mierda , parche, remiendo, retoque



Pero algunos realmente me parecen demasiado fuertes, no sé...

¿Cuál de los sinónimos que aparecen pueden ser considerados correctos en esta acepción del término?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Neuromante

Son casi todos referentes a la comida. Los pocos que no lo son no describen a una persona, al menos no tienen que ver con la descripción italiana del principio del hilo.


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> Son casi todos referentes a la comida. Los pocos que no lo son no describen a una persona, al menos no tienen que ver con la descripción italiana del principio del hilo.



Gracias Neuro...no pude encontrar ningún otro. Uff...es demasiado difícil.


----------



## Sabrine07

Nel linguaggio colloquiale _pringa(d)o_ si usa anche per indicare qualcuno a cui riesce tutto male e non ha successo.

Dal dizionario Wordreference:
*pringado,da *

m. y f. Ingenuo,incauto,que se deja engañar con facilidad:
es tan pringada que se lo ha creído todo.
Persona que hace el peor trabajo o se lleva la peor parte:
siempre te toca ser el pringado de tu oficina.


----------



## Neuromante

> 1b agg., s.m.,* estens., fam., che, chi riscuote scarso successo a causa dell’aspetto insignificante e dei modi goffi e poco attraenti*: si è portato dietro quello s. del suo amico


Sabrine, a laItalianilla le hace falta algo que cuadre con esta definición. *Pringado* no tiene que ver con el aspecto físico, desgraciadamente.


----------



## PanameñaVidaMia

En Panamá y que creo que también en otros países para decir "sfigato" (que sufre de "sfiga", no "che porta sfiga") decimos "salado".  
Si algo "porta sfiga", es algo que trae mala suerte.


----------



## la italianilla

PanameñaVidaMia said:


> En Panamá y que creo que también en otros países para decir "sfigato" (que sufre de "sfiga", no "che porta sfiga") decimos "salado".
> Si algo "porta sfiga", es algo que trae mala suerte.



Questo è vero, ma "_sfigato_", come si può leggere dalla definizione del De Mauro nel mio primo messaggio, ha due significati di base. Io vorrei un termine che mi desse l'idea del significato evidenziato in rosso...non di _iellato_ 
Ti ringrazio comunque, e grazie anche a voi altri per i vostri tentativi di traduzione.


----------



## guimel

¿Qué decís de paleto, patán o zafio? Aunque yo me quedo con pringado. Para mí *
dell’aspetto insignificante e dei modi goffi e poco attraenti 
*no tiene porqué significar que se de aspecto feo, ya que lo que dice la definición es: "de modos poco atrayentes" o sea: pringado


----------



## Malaia

Yo llamo a una persona "pringado" cuando se traga todas las bromas, no sabe defenderse...un novato en la universidad americana, por ejemplo. Bodrio es un sinónimo de aburrimiento (al menos aqui), para una persona que no atraería físicamente a nadie yo usaria "desgarbado", "facha"..."monstruito"....depende del contexto.


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos. Del RAE:



> patán.
> 
> (De pata).
> 
> 2. m. coloq. Hombre zafio y tosco. U. t. c. adj.



ma non sarà mica la definizione di _buzzurro_? Mi sa che non va bene! 

Poi mi proponete "zafio", "desgarbado", "facha"..."monstruito"...no sé si están bien....lo que quisiera decir yo es "torpe" en el sentido de que se mueve con dificultad, y es cohibido. Puede ser no muy atractivo, falto de ornato. Normalmente es tímido, amedrentado también. 
Neuromante no está de acuerdo con "pringado"...


----------



## Malaia

Me he acordado de una. En algunas zonas de Andalucía decimos: " era un tio muy malamente hecho". Con esto decimos pues que era dificil de ver, porque no es para nada atractivo y además un tanto patoso.


----------



## lupei

la italianilla said:


> Hola y buenas tardes a todos:
> estoy buscando una traducción para el / del término italiano "sfigato" (femenino: sfigata) , muy utilizado en contextos informales y coloquiales. Os doy unos ejemplos para que comprendáis como los italianos la utilizamos en las conversaciones cotidianas. Añado la definición del De Mauro también:
> 
> 
> 
> Como podéis notar, tiene dos significados principales. Claramente no pretendo que me encontréis una palabra que encierre dentro de sí a las dos acepciones a la vez/simultáneamente, sino un término coloquial para el significado en rojo sólo.
> O sea una palabra que indique una persona que no es muy atractiva, se mueve de manera torpe, desgarbada, y estas mismas características, no es capaz de conquistar una mujer.
> Espero haber sido clara.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.





Bueno... "desgarbado" parece bastante exacta! O quizá "poco agraciado"


----------



## la italianilla

Lupei, muchas gracias por las correcciones. Agradeszo mucho, realmente.

Bueno...no entiendo las correcciones de "rojo solo" y "espero haya sido clara".

1. Hay una nueva regla de acentuar solo, del RAE:



> solo2 o sólo.
> 
> 1. adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.



Más de RAE:



> 3.2.3. sólo/solo. La palabra solo puede ser un adjetivo: No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión; o un adverbio: Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades: Estaré solo un mes (al no llevar tilde, solo se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); Estaré sólo un mes (al llevar tilde, sólo se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio solo por los sinónimos solamente o únicamente.



Diferentes opiniones de los foreros de Solo Español.

2. Espero haya sido clara -> ¿No se puede decir en el sentido de _espero que yo haya sido clara_?

Esperar + subjuntivo puede incluir tanto “la esperanza” como “la expectativa”, deseo...¿no?
Corriganme si me equivoco, por favor 
Gracias de antemano.

PS: gracias Malaia...añado tu sugerencia y la de Lupei en mi cuaderno


----------



## traduttrice

Pensando, pensando vuelvo sobre mis pasos y te propongo traducirlo como *"un pobre infeliz"*. Me encanta.


----------



## lupei

*C*iao italianilla! *V*eo que sabes más de gramática española que yo, no sabía que habían aceptado "solo" (se entiende, sin acento) donde antes sólo valía "sólo". (qué lío de frase!).  La regla anterior era: 

-si es sustituible por "solamente" --> sólo

*E*n cuanto a la otra expresión "espero haya sido clara" no es incorrecta, pero la verdad es que resulta un poco forzada, demasiado teórica diría yo. No se suele usar así, normalmente se diría "espero haber sido clara", en todo caso "espero que haya sido clara". 

Un saludo!


----------



## la italianilla

traduttrice said:


> Pensando, pensando vuelvo sobre mis pasos y te propongo traducirlo como *"un pobre infeliz"*. Me encanta.



Gracias Traduttrice! 



lupei said:


> *C*iao italianilla! *V*eo que sabes más de gramática española que yo, no sabía que habían aceptado "solo" (se entiende, sin acento) donde antes sólo valía "sólo". (qué lío de frase!).  La regla anterior era:
> 
> -si es sustituible por "solamente" --> sólo
> 
> *E*n cuanto a la otra expresión "espero haya sido clara" no es incorrecta, pero la verdad es que resulta un poco forzada, demasiado teórica diría yo. No se suele usar así, normalmente se diría "espero haber sido clara", en todo caso "espero que haya sido clara".
> 
> Un saludo!



Sí, lo sé que la regla antes era diferente...me lo dijeron aquí, en el foro.
Por eso lo sabía...mi profesora de castellano, que es de Madrid, por ejemplo sigue enseñandolo a la vieja manera porque dice que la mayoría de los españoles siguen utilizando la versión que conocías tú!


----------



## diegoitalo

italianilla, en argentina se usan actualmente:
-aparato/a
-muñeco
-nabo/a (ya lo había sugerido traduttrice)
*S*eguramente el uso depende de la edad o clase social o nivel de instrucción del interlocutor.


----------



## Neuromante

diegoitalo said:


> italianilla, en argentina se usan actualmente:
> -aparato/a
> -muñeco
> -nabo/a (ya lo había sugerido traduttrice)
> seguramente el uso depende de la edad o clase social o nivel de instrucción del interlocutor.


¿No son formas demasiado coloquiales? Es que me suenan a las típicas palabras que se usan durante unos pocos años y desaparecen. Como modismos o neologismos, pero no es eso exactamente.


A mí lo único que se me viene a la cabeza es "Hecho un Adán" pero no cubre toda la idea


----------



## diegoitalo

Neuromante said:


> ¿No son formas demasiado coloquiales? Es que me suenan a las típicas palabras que se usan durante unos pocos años y desaparecen. Como modismos o neologismos, pero no es eso exactamente.
> 
> 
> A mí lo único que se me viene a la cabeza es "Hecho un Adán" pero no cubre toda la idea



Sí, son formas coloquiales, fue lo que quise aclarar con lo de la edad, etc.
Sfigato en italia se usa ampliamente, pero tampoco de manera tan formal, no se me ocurre decirle al director del hospital "mi ha mandato a lavorare con una manica di sfigati!"
Hecho un Adán jamás lo escuché.


----------



## la italianilla

diegoitalo said:


> italianilla, en argentina se usan actualmente:
> -aparato/a
> -muñeco
> -nabo/a (ya lo había sugerido traduttrice)
> *S*eguramente el uso depende de la edad o clase social o nivel de instrucción del interlocutor.



Añado ...muchas gracias!



Neuromante said:


> ¿No son formas demasiado coloquiales? Es que me suenan a las típicas palabras que se usan durante unos pocos años y desaparecen. Como modismos o neologismos, pero no es eso exactamente.
> 
> 
> A mí lo único que se me viene a la cabeza es "Hecho un Adán" pero no cubre toda la idea



Muchas gracias a tí también Neuro...coloquiales están bien, pero bueno...está claro que "sfigato" no lo utilizan los chiquitos solamente... 



diegoitalo said:


> Sí, son formas coloquiales, fue lo que quise aclarar con lo de la edad, etc.
> Sfigato en italia se usa ampliamente, pero tampoco de manera tan formal, no se me ocurre decirle al director del hospital "mi ha mandato a lavorare con una manica di sfigati!"
> Hecho un Adán jamás lo escuché.



Pues sí, "sfigato" tiene dos significados principales, como podéis leer en el diccionario De Mauro:

1. lo de "salado" que ya sabemos....
2. lo de tu frase...i que es un ejemplo perfecto para explicar lo qué entendía yo! (o sea la segunda definición del De Mauro, evidenciada por rojo en el primer mensaje)

iDe todas formas gracias a todos por ayudarme!


----------



## diegoitalo

la italianilla said:


> Añado ...muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a tí también Neuro...coloquiales están bien, pero bueno...está claro que "sfigato" no lo utilizan los chiquitos solamente...
> 
> 
> 
> Pues sí, "sfigato" tiene dos significados principales, como podéis leer en el diccionario De Mauro:
> 
> 1. lo de "salado" que ya sabemos....
> 2. lo de tu frase...i que es un ejemplo perfecto para explicar lo qué entendía yo! (o sea la segunda definición del De Mauro, evidenciada por rojo en el primer mensaje)
> 
> iDe todas formas gracias a todos por ayudarme!



Te confirmo que las tres variantes que yo te sugerí son para la segunda definición que vos posteaste, la evidenciada en rojo. El otro uso creo que es de traducción más fácil.


----------



## la italianilla

diegoitalo said:


> Te confirmo que las tres variantes que yo te sugerí son para la segunda definición que vos posteaste, la evidenciada en rojo. El otro uso creo que es de traducción más fácil.



Vale, i muchas gracias Diegoitalo!


----------



## tlc580

*¿Q*ué tal "empollón" ?
*¿N*adie lo ha pensado?


----------



## Angelatv

¡Hola a todos!
Aquí he encontrado muchas acepciones de” sfigato” referido a persona. 
En el texto que estoy traduciendo definen *“sfigata”* una *iglesia *
¿En español cómo traduciríais *sfigato* *referido a una cosa*?
Aquí el contexto (los que hablan son dos novios) 
_- Ecco, bravo, inventa….Piuttosto, quella *chiesetta sfigata che hai scelto*…_
_- O santo cielo!_
_- Non voglio fare la ceremonia là dentro.  _


----------



## Larroja

Angelatv said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Aquí he encontrado muchas acepciones de” sfigato” referido a persona.
> En el texto que estoy traduciendo definen *“sfigata”* una *iglesia *
> ¿En español cómo traduciríais *sfigato* *referido a una cosa*?
> Aquí el contexto (los que hablan son dos novios)
> _- Ecco, bravo, inventa….Piuttosto, quella *chiesetta sfigata che hai scelto*…_
> _- O santo cielo!_
> _- Non voglio fare la ceremonia là dentro.  _



A sentimento mi è venuto un termine come "feucha"... _esa iglesita feucha_, ma meglio di me sapranno dire i madrelingua. In questo contesto significa la quarta accezione del De Mauro: 

2b agg., estens., fam., di qcs., privo di attrattive, non alla moda, insignificante: _un locale s._, _un vestito s._

Bisogna anche tener conto che "sfigato" è un termine molto evocativo per noi italiani!


----------



## Angelatv

Grazie mille! 
effettivamente _f__eúcha_ potrebbe starci bene, ma la persona che definisce sfigata la chiesa, è molto arrabbiata, quindi forse servirebbe qualcosa di più forte!


----------



## Churri85

Hola chicos!

Yo también tuve muchos problemas con la traducción de esa palabra, pero, después de muchas "mesas redondas lingüísticas" con hablantes nativos, hemos llegado a la conclusión que una traducción decente podría ser "pardillo", aunque "nerd" también da la idea.

Sin embargo en la otra acepción, la de "traer mala suerte", hemos pensado en la palabra "gafe".

Quizá llegue un poco tarde, pero espero que te sirva igual.

Un saludo,

Stef.


----------



## Angelatv

La RAE dice:

*gafe**.*
(De or. desc.).

*1. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Aguafiestas o de mala sombra. U. t. c. s.
entonces puedo usarlo solo para personas. 

*pardillo**, lla**.*

(Del dim. de _pardo_).

*1. *adj. Aldeano, palurdo. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Incauta, que se deja estafar fácilmente. U. t. c. s.


No sé si puedo usar *pardillo* también para *cosas*!


----------



## chlapec

Angelatv said:


> Grazie mille!
> effettivamente _f__eúcha_ potrebbe starci bene, ma la persona che definisce sfigata la chiesa, è molto arrabbiata, quindi forse servirebbe qualcosa di più forte!


 
Tiene que haber algo mejor, pero mientras no llega, te propongo *vulgar*, antepuesto a iglesia, para reforzar la idea de desprecio: "esa *vulgar iglesucha* que has elegido"


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Tiene que haber algo mejor, pero mientras no llega, te propongo *vulgar*, antepuesto a iglesia, para reforzar la idea de desprecio: "esa *vulgar iglesucha* que has elegido"



Bello "iglesucha"! Me gusta un montón!


----------



## Angelatv

Muchas Gracias Chlapec, 
"esa *vulgar iglesucha*"  me encanta!!!


----------



## Andromed@

la italianilla said:


> Hola y buenas tardes a todos:
> estoy buscando una traducción por el término italiano "sfigato" (femenino: sfigata) , muy utilizado en contextos informales y coloquial. Os doy unos ejemplos para que comprendáis como los italianos la utilizamos en los discursos directos/cuotidiano. Añado la definición del De Mauro también:
> 
> Como podéis notar, tiene dos significados principales. Claramente no pretendo que me encontréis una palabra que encerre dentro de sí a las dos acepciones contemporaneamente, sino un término coloquial por el significado en rojo solo.
> O sea una palabra que indique una persona que no es muy atractiva, se mueve de manera torpe, desgarbada, y estas mismas caraterísticas, no es capaz de conquistar una mujer.
> Espero haya sido clara.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Han pasado muchos años desde tu pregunta pero para quien pueda necesitarlo, las maneras ( porque es más de una) más correctas de traducir en español y que se ajustan mejor al significado en italiano de la palabra sfigato/a son las siguientes para sus diferentes acepciones:

_Sfigato/a _si se refiere a *una persona: **Pringado/a - Pardillo /a*
Ej:
- María se merece alguien mejor, su novio es un _pringado_.
- Maria si merita qualcuno di meglio, il suo ragazzo è uno _sfigato_.


_Sfigato/a_ si se refiere a una *cosa /objeto: Cutre*
Ej:
- Tengo solo dos vestidos cutres para la boda de Elena.
- Ho solo due vestiti sfigati per il matrimonio di Elena.

_Sfiga / to / ta _si se refiere a una *mala suerte : mala suerte *
Ej:
- Pasar por debajo de la escalera trae mala suerte.
- Passare sotto la scala porta sfiga.


----------



## Álvaro Martínez

Sin necesitarlo expresamente, este principiante agradece tu respuesta y consideración. Cada día aprendo algo y todo suma.
Grazie tante!


----------



## violapais

Andromed@ said:


> Han pasado muchos años desde tu pregunta pero para quien pueda necesitarlo, las maneras ( porque es más de una) más correctas de traducir en español y que se ajustan mejor al significado en italiano de la palabra sfigato/a son las siguientes para sus diferentes acepciones:
> 
> _Sfigato/a _si se refiere a *una persona: **Pringado/a - Pardillo /a*
> Ej:
> - María se merece alguien mejor, su novio es un _pringado_.
> - Maria si merita qualcuno di meglio, il suo ragazzo è uno _sfigato_.
> 
> 
> _Sfigato/a_ si se refiere a una *cosa /objeto: Cutre*
> Ej:
> - Tengo solo dos vestidos cutres para la boda de Elena.
> - Ho solo due vestiti sfigati per il matrimonio di Elena.
> 
> _Sfiga / to / ta _si se refiere a una *mala suerte : mala suerte *
> Ej:
> - Pasar por debajo de la escalera trae mala suerte.
> - Passare sotto la scala porta sfiga.



Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo ni con pringado, ni con pardillo. 😀 

El chico "sfigato" no es ingenuo (pringado), ni ignorante (pardillo). Al revés, muchas veces sabe mucho pero le gustan cosas que a la mayoría de la gente no le importan, o se viste mal y de todas formas no resulta simpático ni atractivo. 

Generalmente 'lo sfigato' es una persona que no tiene gracia (ni viveza) y con quien los demás no quieren salir. No es necesariamente feo o fea, pero sin falta no es una persona que despierte interés. Por esto yo propondría SOSO.

Además hay que añadir que 'sfigato' no es una condición permanente ni objetiva. 

Y con eso quiero decir que un chico que para mi es "uno sfigato", para otra persona puede ser un chico interesante. Por ejemplo, un chico de 16 años que siempre habla de clásicos de la literatura francesa para mucha gente es aburrido y 'sfigato', pero si a uno le gusta lo mismo no estará de acuerdo con los demás. Y un chico de 16 años que se viste mal, que habla poco y que la gente juezga 'sfigato', al cabo de seis meses puede cambiar completamente y perder la 'etiqueta' de sfigato.


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Dirías entonces que la protagonista de la película _Sul più bello_ es "sfigata"? Lo digo porque para algunos ella puede tener mucha "onda" y otros, justamente, podrían considerarla "sosa".


----------



## danieleferrari

violapais said:


> Por esto yo propondría SOSO.


Desde mi punto de vista, no siempre significan lo mismo. Lo de ser 'soso' no necesariamente entabla ser 'sfigato'. 'Soso' es que le falta gracia, un muermo, pero a lo mejor el pobre no es 'sfigato'. Es que 'sfigato' conlleva muchos tratos semánticos.



violapais said:


> Además hay que añadir que 'sfigato' no es una condición permanente ni objetiva.


----------



## violapais

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Dirías entonces que la protagonista de la película _Sul più bello_ es "sfigata"? Lo digo porque para algunos ella puede tener mucha "onda" y otros, justamente, podrían considerarla "sosa".



Lo siento pero no tengo ni idea, no conozco la película. Si es una chica que habla de temas "aburridos" para los demás, con pocos amigos y que se viste con poco estilo (generalmente también las prendas influyen), diría que es posible.


----------



## violapais

Tienes razón Daniele, no siempre coinciden. Pero otra palabra que tenga un significado más parecido no la encuentro y estoy bastante segura de que no es ni pringado ni perdillo. 😀

Decía soso pues sfigato es alguien que a menudo "non sa né di me, né di te" y por esto los demás acaban por no hacerle ni caso.


----------



## danieleferrari

Normalmente alguien 'sfigato', como bien dice @violapais, no tiene amigos, lleva aparato dental, granos, gafas, e incluso puede ser empollón (no necesariamente, que conste). Por lo que toca su forma de vesitir, como ya ha subrayado @violapais, nunca está a la moda. Digamos que se ha quedado bastante atrás. Es gafe y torpe, además de ser el blanco de muchos acosos escolares.

Sfiga = Mala suerte, gafe



violapais said:


> y estoy bastante segura de que no es ni pringado ni perdillo.


Pues sí, coincidimos.


----------



## violapais

danieleferrari said:


> Normalmente alguien 'sfigato', como bien dice @violapais, no tiene amigos, lleva aparato dental, granos, gafas, e incluso puede ser empollón. Por lo que toca su forma de vesitir, como ya ha subrayado @violapais, nunca está a la moda. Digamos que se ha quedado bastante atrás. Es gafe y torpe.
> 
> Sfiga = Mala suerte, gafe



Bueno, tu "sfigato" es uno sfigato total 😉
Los sfigatos (scusatemi, questa sembra uscita dal film "Il ciclone") a menudo no llegan a tanto.😀


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues sí, claro, pero siempre que leo la palabra pienso en esas características. Evidentemente, como bien dices, no siempre se dan todas. Pero eso, *'soso' queda corto*, aunque 'uno sfigato' probablemente sea 'soso'. No vale al revés, ya que alguien 'soso' no tiene por qué ser 'sfigato'. No liga y le cuesta entablar relaciones. 


violapais said:


> Los sfigatos


No pongas eso, cielo, que sangran los ojos .


----------



## violapais

Sì, in effetti penso che qualche letterato stia vomitando la cena per colpa mia. Me ne vado a mangiare, se ti viene una traduzione migliore la sento volentieri.


----------



## Saoul

Dependiendo del tipo de "sfigato" yo diría nerdo/nerda (La definición de la RAE es persona estudiosa e inteligente que suele mostrar un carácter abstraído y poco sociable) o bobo.


----------



## violapais

Saoul said:


> Dependiendo del tipo de "sfigato" yo diría nerdo/nerda (La definición de la RAE es persona estudiosa e inteligente que suele mostrar un carácter abstraído y poco sociable) o bobo.



Nerdo es sin falta un tipo de "sfigato" (aunque no siempre), pero bobo no es lo mismo. Como comentaba ayer @danieleferrari, parece que cada termino de alguna manera aceptable queda corto.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pero 'bobo' es alguien 'tonto', ¿no? Me da a mí que es más un 'scemo'. @violapais Eso es (te pido perdón, no había leído tu mensaje ).


----------



## Saoul

Bobo es tonto, pero no tonto en el sentido de poco inteligente si no en el sentido de "bambascione", "bamboccione". Alguien que se hace peinar de su madre.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues ya vamos por buen camino, @Saoul, pero mi punto de vista es que esos términos se quedan cortos, pese a que compartan mucho. No sé yo qué opinan lo/as demás, a lo mejor solo le estoy dando demasiadas vueltas al coco .

Eso sí, mi Garzanti pone que la traducción de 'sfigato' es 'cenizo', y la cosa me huele a chamusquina .
Digamos que acepto pulpo, vamos, pero no lo pondría.


----------



## Saoul

Daniele, io sono d'accordissimo con te. Non esiste una vera corrispondenza, perché io, per esempio, non considero "nerd" un vero sinonimo di "sfigato" e non considero nemmeno che lo sfigato sia quello con l'apparecchio, i pantaloni ascellari. Per me essere sfigato è più un atteggiamento. Puoi anche essere vestito Armani da testa a piedi, avere il Porsche parcheggiato fuori ed essere lo sfigato del secolo. Lo sfigato è un concetto culturale talmente ampio (e talmente personale) che trovare una traduzione univoca è impossibile. Despitado, tonto, bobo, pringado, nerdo, ognuno di questi può andare bene a seconda del motivo per cui consideri quella persona uno sfigato. Wow, sarò sfigato che ho tutti questi concetti sulla parola sfigato? (<--- CVD)


----------



## danieleferrari

Bravo, condivido tutto. 



Saoul said:


> Wow, sarò sfigato che ho tutti questi concetti sulla parola sfigato?


Que no, que no . Me meo .


----------



## violapais

Saoul said:


> Bobo es tonto, pero no tonto en el sentido de poco inteligente si no en el sentido de "bambascione", "bamboccione". Alguien que se hace peinar de su madre.



Yo usaría precisamente "bamboccio" para traducir bobo. Sfigato no.

Sfigato es más un término social que una característica de un individuo. Es alguien que no pertenece a un determinado grupo y es el grupo mismo que define qué es que hace que sea "sfigato". Al ser una palabra que se usa más entre adolescentes, agunas características son típicas... es una persona a menudo con un aspecto físico insignificante, muchas veces lleva prendas que no están de moda y tiene intereses "raros" (no compartidos/aprobados por el grupo) que conllevan una dificultad en relacionarse con los demás. Es algiuen de quien el grupo se olvida.

Quizás sea por esto que es tan difìcil traducirlo.


----------



## danieleferrari

Es un don nadie, entre otras cosas .


violapais said:


> Es algiuen de qué el grupo se olvida.


----------



## violapais

Saoul said:


> Daniele, io sono d'accordissimo con te. Non esiste una vera corrispondenza, perché io, per esempio, non considero "nerd" un vero sinonimo di "sfigato" e non considero nemmeno che lo sfigato sia quello con l'apparecchio, i pantaloni ascellari. Per me essere sfigato è più un atteggiamento. Puoi anche essere vestito Armani da testa a piedi, avere il Porsche parcheggiato fuori ed essere lo sfigato del secolo. Lo sfigato è un concetto culturale talmente ampio (e talmente personale) che trovare una traduzione univoca è impossibile. Despitado, tonto, bobo, pringado, nerdo, ognuno di questi può andare bene a seconda del motivo per cui consideri quella persona uno sfigato. Wow, sarò sfigato che ho tutti questi concetti sulla parola sfigato? (<--- CVD)



Ecco. Scusami @Saoul, stavo scrivendo il mio post e ho letto il tuo solo dopo. 

Penso che tutti noi qui sul forum per qualcuno potremmo essere sfigati. Un po' come i boy scout, che in realtà per me che li ho frequentati sono fighissimi 😀


----------



## Saoul

violapais said:


> Un po' come i boy scout, che in realtà per me che li ho frequentati sono fighissimi 😀


Ecco, questo commento POTREBBE essere considerato DA ALCUNE MALELINGUE un po' sfigato!  Così, giusto per evidenziare quanto sia vasta la definizione di sfigato.


----------



## danieleferrari

Per non parlare degli alterati (sfigatello...). Viene como anillo al dedo: Sfigato


----------



## violapais

Saoul said:


> Ecco, questo commento POTREBBE essere considerato DA ALCUNE MALELINGUE un po' sfigato!  Così, giusto per evidenziare quanto sia vasta la definizione di sfigato.



Ho passato l'adolescenza a cercare di spiegare a tutti quanto é bello cantare davanti a un fuoco e dormire per terra nel bosco. Niente, é rimasto una delle mie caratteristiche "da sfigata", una di quelle cose da non menzionare davanti ad estranei 😀


----------



## danieleferrari

violapais said:


> Ho passato l'adolescenza a cercare di spiegare a tutti quanto é bello cantare davanti a un fuoco e dormire per terra nel bosco. Niente, é rimasto una delle mie caratteristiche "da sfigata", una di quelle cose da non menzionare davanti ad estranei 😀


Spesso considerato da sfigati, ma da 'bobos'?


----------



## violapais

danieleferrari said:


> Da sfigati, ma da 'bobos'?



Forse più "tontos y santurrones"... che poi io sia atea non é mai stato considerato rilevante. 😉

Comunque va beh, la conclusione di questo discorso pare essere che il nostro "sfigato" generico é praticamente intraducibile. Gli spagnoli sono meno generalisti, o forse più precisi nel definire cosa rende una persona sgradita. 😃


----------

